# New Yorker cover suggestions



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Marie at M-Edge wrote "We are very excited about our newest New Yorker jackets and are so happy that everyone seems pleased with them! If anyone knows of another New Yorker cover that they would like to see on one of our jackets we would love to hear about it!"

So here are my suggestions:


















I would be very happy to see either one of these covers on an M-Edge jacket. Thanks for asking Marie!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

If you like either one of these, please chime in!  I'm sure M-Edge won't make the covers just for me.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

OOOH! I love both of those suggestions- personally, I love the first one, but my husband said he would buy the second one as soon as it became available!  Those are awesome choices!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the 2nd one in the bookstore.  I haven't found a way to search for New Yorker covers with cats.  They are listed by dates.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Love them both.. these are fantastic!! If you want to send the jpeg files to [email protected] I will forward that request to Medge as well..


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks all!  I have a feeling that not too many people are liking them, though, because many have viewed and few have commented.  Personally, I would buy the first one in a heartbeat.  Or the second one.  Hmmm. 

Thanks, Patrizia.  I'll do that.  MLewis, I think I found a nice one for cat-lovers for you.  I'll find it and post.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

MLewis, what do you think of this one? Obviously, I like the ones that are very colorful.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I think this one is kinda fun, especially for people who like mysteries:


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My goodness, those are all awesome.  
Too bad we couldn't have interchangeable fronts.  I want them all.
deb


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Love These! oh please please please make them for the DX also!!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Feel free to say you don't care for them and would rather see something else, folks!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I like the one in the bookstore.  I've always thought there should be more accessories for the Kindle that are book-themed.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Library:









A little risque:
http://i26.tinypic.com/2hnmlhh.jpg[/IMG

One for the guys:
[IMG]http://i28.tinypic.com/bfkiae.jpg


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

I like the 2nd one!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Summer time:









One for the guys:


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I love them all!!!  I need to be careful, or if they actually start making all of those, I am going to end up with a different cover for every week of the year!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

These are great.  My favorite is the one with the black cat, of course.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

great ideas!!!!!  I have to say I hope at some point M-edge will consider making these with corners only or something since I have the use of one good hand the hinge system would be very difficult for me.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Jesse, I like the library one! Great choice!     I didn't see that one.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I just sent this entire link to Medge.. I admit my favorite is also the black cat since I did order the dog and I have two black cats at home.. this is my new favorite!

I BEGGED them to make that one if they can get the permission to do so.. I would snap that one up in a heartbeat


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here you go Mlewis...


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Love the cat on the bed!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I just sent this entire link to Medge.. I admit my favorite is also the black cat since I did order the dog and I have two black cats at home.. this is my new favorite!
> 
> I BEGGED them to make that one if they can get the permission to do so.. I would snap that one up in a heartbeat


I've decided my favorite is the bookstore. I just love the 25 cent price!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

911Jason, I like your top two cat covers, and think the kitty in the teacup would make a good Kindle cover.  However, I suspect the one with the World Trade Center would go over like a lead balloon.  Would you seriously like to see that one as a K cover?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Nancy

That is not the world trade center.  Thats the Empire State Building.. the trade center are twin towers (Also they are more squared off at the top where the Empire has a curve) . also if you notice that cover was done in 2009

I still love the black cat in the first one.. march 1, 1982


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Where do you see the world trade center? I thought that was the Empire State Building.. the trade center are twin towers.
> 
> I still love the black cat in the first one.. march 1, 1982


March 22, 1993


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I think she's talking about this one










But to be honest, I'm not looking to buy any of these covers, I was just trying to help Mlewis by finding all of the New Yorker covers featuring cats. Although, I must say I don't see anything wrong with including images of the Twin Towers, just because they were targeted by terrorists doesn't mean they should be erased from all history and memory. Quite the contrary, actually.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Let me explain myself, if possible.  For whatever reason, I am REALLY hoping M-Edge takes these suggestions to heart, and I spent countless hours choosing what I thought would be great Kindle covers.  I really enjoyed it, and I was hoping others would join in and either comment on my choices, or add others.  To me, a great Kindle cover has a picture that makes me feel at peace and ready to curl up with a good book.  It's also a picture I don't mind looking at again and again, or taking with me everywhere I go. I totally understand why Patrizia loves the black cat picture and would buy it as a Kindle cover.  It doesn't just have a cat in it.  It has a feeling of calmness and lazy Sunday morning about it.  It has a "reading" feel about it. You may feel quite differently about what you'd like to see in a Kindle cover, but at least present something you would actually like to see on a Kindle cover.  If we just post 100 New Yorker covers, I don't see how Maria will know which ones people really want.  And I really want that bookstore one!  

And yes, I know it's just a Kindle cover, but if I don't throw myself into my hobbies, how can I escape from the real stresses of life?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I like the 2nd one in the bookstore. *I haven't found a way to search for New Yorker covers with cats.* They are listed by dates.


I saw this (my emphasis added) and was simply trying to help her find New Yorker covers with cats on them. I would assume that there will be additional posts from potential buyers about which covers they like and would be interested in purchasing.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

911jason said:


> I saw this (my emphasis added) and was simply trying to help her find New Yorker covers with cats on them. I would assume that there will be additional posts from potential buyers about which covers they like and would be interested in purchasing.


Thanks for not saying I'm nuts. You are very polite. I know I'm off my rocker!

If anyone really wants to see their choice of cover on a Kindle jacket, I guess they can email M-Edge directly. I just did that and they were very nice.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

OOOPS! How did I  miss that.. blonde moment! I was looking at the cat.. LOL

I want some more dog covers.. I have both.

Nancy thanks for pointing out my new favorite the black cat.. I still love that one best though.. the one on the bed is second.  I did send them a link to this page.. some of these covers are fantastic


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree about the one with the black cat.  It is also rather pretty.  Like this one the best and then the one with the cat on the bed, but I did find some on the New Yorker's website that don't show as well -- they have them as small thumnails and when I click on one, it shows in a frame but not large enough to show how good it is.  Where did you find all these?  I'll try google pictures.  I was able to bring them up on the New Yorker by category (pets).  There is one with a cat looking out a window and a dog looking in that was cute from May 12, 1973.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I just did a Google image search for "New Yorker" cat.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

There is something peaceful and homey about the black cat one -- an apartment with cat looking out and showing the comfort of home.

I am liking the current M-Edge dog one more and more, but I've been spending money on things like new air conditioner and its installation, two VB bags and monthly health insurance (costing more since July 1st), so I will hold off on buying any more covers for a while.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

sometimes I feel like I spend as much time dressing my Kindle as I do reading it


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I was just reading the Noreve thread, and guess what?  Yup, now I want one.


----------



## moohoo (Jun 24, 2010)

I love all those kitty covers! 

Here's a New Yorker cover I've always loved...


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> I was just reading the Noreve thread, and guess what? Yup, now I want one.


I had one but for me I was underwhelmed when it arrived. I think I wanted more of a WOW factor. I sold it ten minutes after I received it. Maybe my expectations were too high. Thry seem to have a following though! Hope you love yours


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

I love all the cat covers, but my favorite is definitely Mar. 1, 1982!!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Just ordered this one.



Here are some that I would like to see.


----------



## MarieAtMEdge (May 27, 2009)

Thank you, Everyone!  These are wonderful suggestions!  I have passed them along to our Product Development Team for consideration.  Please continue to let us know which covers you all are interested in!

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is one I'd referred to before but couldn't find. It's not colorful, so I still favor the black cat one that was posted (and that many of us with cats love). It actually looks faded and gray.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone have an e-mail address for m-Edge?  I can't find one.  On their site they have a form, but it won't accept images.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Unless your message is something super-secret, just post it here... the post two spots above yours is from Marie at M-Edge, so she'll see it here.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I really like the Aug 11, 1962 bookstore cover.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

911jason said:


> Unless your message is something super-secret, just post it here... the post two spots above yours is from Marie at M-Edge, so she'll see it here.


Not super-secret. I would gladly post photos here except the only instructions I can find involve opening an account with a photo sharing site and I don't have time for that.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Love both covers in the first post, but liked the bookstore on the best. I'd buy that one in a heartbeat!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> MLewis, what do you think of this one? Obviously, I like the ones that are very colorful.


I just want to give this one a bump to make sure that M-Edge notices. Love this one!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> Not super-secret. I would gladly post photos here except the only instructions I can find involve opening an account with a photo sharing site and I don't have time for that.


If you post the dates of the covers, I (or someone else) can post them here for you.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you 911jason... here's a few I would like to see posted:

March 3, 1973
March 15, 1982
Feb. 1, 1999
Jan. 3, 2005

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I just want to give this one a bump to make sure that M-Edge notices. Love this one!


Ditto. That's beautiful!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

kindle2luvr said:


> Thank you 911jason... here's a few I would like to see posted:
> 
> March 3, 1973
> March 15, 1982
> ...


You're welcome! =)


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

A few more for you, Jason.  Thanks.

These are all by Saul Steinberg.

3/29/1976, "The View from 9th Avenue".  This has been reproduced a lot but I still enjoy it.

6/10/1961, charming and whimsical, this one always makes me smile. 

3/20/1965, love this nod to Cubists and Braque.

4/2/1960, Steinberg used a lot of architecture in both his covers and cartoons.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I reckon there is a market for a cover that comes with an insert that allows you to insert the cover you want and keep changing it.  You could buy many of these beautiful pictures as high quality inserts, and change them at will.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I reckon there is a market for a cover that comes with an insert that allows you to insert the cover you want and keep changing it. You could buy many of these beautiful pictures as high quality inserts, and change them at will.


Yes! My only reservation is that some sort of plastic might be involved, and I don't think I would like to give up nice leather for a shiny plastic jacket front.

And then there's the inside. I print out the cover art from the book I'm reading and keep it inside my jackets. I've often thought it would be nice to have a pocket made for that purpose instead of all the credit card slots, etc. that I don't use.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> A few more for you, Jason. Thanks.
> 
> These are all by Saul Steinberg.
> 
> ...


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like this one!










I think this one is pretty:


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I just found this one too and really like it too.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

kimbertay said:


> I just found this one too and really like it too.


Oh I do like this cover although I like any of the covers that have books or libraries on them. Like someone else said here, I wish more accessories had books associated with them.


----------



## naltak (Aug 21, 2010)

I really like this one and think it would be perfect for the Kindle 3 that I am ordering soon. I think anything depicting books or libraries would be perfect for a Kindle cover.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmmm, interchangeable covers is a great idea, but I doubt it's possible. BUT, they'd make great screensavers instead! Black and white isn't as nice, but I just love some of these images.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Has anyone here ever printed on fabric?  I have some 8-1/2" x 11" fabric sheets that are made to run through my printer.  I've used them when making quilts.  Would it be violating copyright laws if I printed one of these pictures on fabric and then made my own bag from it?


----------



## naltak (Aug 21, 2010)

Here is one more I think would be a cool cover for a Kindle. I would have a hard time choosing any that are shown in this thread. I really hope some of them will be used.


----------



## Tamster (Jul 31, 2010)

naltak said:


> Here is one more I think would be a cool cover for a Kindle. I would have a hard time choosing any that are shown in this thread. I really hope some of them will be used.


Me too...I love so many of these covers.


----------



## naltak (Aug 21, 2010)

Here is one more I really like for the sheer colorfulness of it. Also reading books brings you out of the mundane and ordinary into freshness and adventure. M-Edge, please use some of these great covers!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

M Edge made an Image cover for the K1, which I have and I put Vera Bradley fabric in it to match my bags. Not sure if it was Leather or Synthetic, but works great for me. I think they also had it for the K2. It was only in black. Would be perfect for the New Yorker covers as inserts.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Actually there was a review here on kindleboards last year, and they did also make it for the K2.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CCgQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kboards.com%2Findex.php%3Ftopic%3D5870.0&ei=Uh95TN_OH4K78gbnwpijBw&usg=AFQjCNHYpYlw4l08SuUUgFzhLhO6X8waWw


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

naltak said:


> Here is one more I think would be a cool cover for a Kindle. I would have a hard time choosing any that are shown in this thread. I really hope some of them will be used.


really like this one


----------

